# FAO Chillinator/Hawksport.......



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

..........or anyone else who can identify a monster:scared:

Been to pick up some fish from "freecycle"

Ok in with the mixture is what the owner said a "weatherloach". These were all bucketed up when i picked them up so didnt see it until got home.

Now this wriggly monster is silver, probably 6" long, very bendy, on its back it has 9 individual dorsal fins, starting probably half way down its back and finishing right at its tail. Its has feelers like a weather loach and stands on its pelvic fins (i think they are pelvic as too low for pectoral)

This fish was living with large pleco, 5 featherfin catfish, gouramis, bristlenoses and babies and malawis. Unfortunatly I couldn't take the malawis (hope they get a good home)

Any ideas to what this maybe please?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

Weather Loach my a$$, the description sounds awfully reminiscent of a Violet Goby, _Gobioides broussonnetii_.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Weather Loach my a$$, the description sounds awfully reminiscent of a Violet Goby, _Gobioides broussonnetii_.


Off too check....brb


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Weather Loach my a$$, the description sounds awfully reminiscent of a Violet Goby, _Gobioides broussonnetii_.


Right here goes.....

Nearly but I don't think so.

Its mouth does not have "that aggresive" look. But more notible is the complete individual dorsal fins down the back whereas the Violet Goby seems to be joined ( well from pics I could find and you tube)

I'm going to try and get a pic of it.......don't laugh if I do as only have crappy camera 

Back as soon as get it

xxxxxx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok cant get photo as its hiding. these are the only ones I can get for now but will try for a full length one as these just look like the "normal" loach.

O yes its silver top and white underneath if thats any help

Got another query one too. Ok there were 5 featherfins. All silver with black spots but 1 is black with a white line down each top side right through to tail and also on pectoral fins too. Very attractive.

So here are the really bad photos...thought camera would be better but not so will wait till he is settled and take with phone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

It's a Ropefish (_Erpetoichthys calabaricus_), which is a relatively small and peaceful member of the Bichir family.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> It's a Ropefish (_Erpetoichthys calabaricus_), which is a relatively small and peaceful member of the Bichir family.


Aha knew I could rely on you :thumbup:

Looked them up and they seem to be olive in colour although this is distinctively silver but yes they look the same. It says you rarely see the dorsal fins up but I have to say these are up whenever it swims.....(could be a bit stressed with the move)

So apart from the possibilty of it escaping ( *makes note to gaffa up any holes*) :lol: I can sleep tonight then without worrying about some tank busting monster crawling across the floor and smothering me :scared:

Any ideas on the other fish Chillenator? I will get a picture of them but they were definatly stressed and piled on top of each other so are in complete darkness at moment.

Big green blob for you and your wonderful knowledge :thumbup: Thankyou x


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Aha knew I could rely on you :thumbup:
> 
> Looked them up and they seem to be olive in colour although this is distinctively silver but yes they look the same. It says you rarely see the dorsal fins up but I have to say these are up whenever it swims.....(could be a bit stressed with the move)
> 
> ...


Sometimes they are nearly all a silvery colour, other specimens may show more olive in the body or fins. Genetics, the quality of the fish and the origin all play a part in determining the overall colour. Even the light used over the tank can influence the colour.

As for the Featherfin catfish (_Synodontis_ sp.), several species match the descriptions of the first four. Possibilities include _Synodontis __multipunctatus_, _S. decora_, _S. eurupta_,_ Synodontis_ cf. petricola,_ Synodontis_ cf. polli and _S. courteti_. As for the last one, this is difficult. There are so many variations between individual specimens and hybridization between different _Synodontis_ species has made some almost unrecognizable.

The patterns and colour of different _Synodontis_ species also vary with age, making it even more difficult to obtain a positive ID unless you have several photos of both juvenile and adult specimens to compare.

Also, thanks for the rep! :thumbsup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Sometimes they are nearly all a silvery colour, other specimens may show more olive in the body or fins. Genetics, the quality of the fish and the origin all play a part in determining the overall colour. Even the light used over the tank can influence the colour.
> 
> As for the Featherfin catfish (_Synodontis_ sp.), several species match the descriptions of the first four. Possibilities include _Synodontis __multipunctatus_, _S. decora_, _S. eurupta_,_ Synodontis_ cf. petricola,_ Synodontis_ cf. polli and _S. courteti_. As for the last one, this is difficult. There are so many variations between individual specimens and hybridization between different _Synodontis_ species has made some almost unrecognizable.
> 
> ...


Yes the 4 are eupterus I feel. 
Scouring through the net to try and see a pic of the 5th.

Don't want to turn lights on tonight to get pic as they were stressed but will get one tomorrow.

The 4 are just like this 
YouTube - Featherfin Catfish


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Platydoras armatulus for the black and white one?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Platydoras armatulus • Doradidae • Cat-eLog • PlanetCatfish


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Platydoras armatulus for the black and white one?


I will second that.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll 3rd that :thumbup:

Thats the one Hawksport 

Thankyou so much for helping out you 2 xxxxxxxxxx


----------

